# Another Big Country Outdoors' Polaris Ranger Crew Cab



## boatlift

We just finished this 2013 Polaris Crew for a customer, I think he'll be pleased. I like the deer/pig hoist in the back, I'm going to start incorporating these more into our seats.

Michael,
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998
713-461-9443


----------



## atcfisherman

Very nice!!!


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## BretE

Looks great....after using them for about the last 10 years, you really need a windshield. Breaks the wind on those cold mornings......makes a helluva difference. Especially the way the heat comes through the bottom of a Polaris....


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## Hotrod

Looks awesome. Are yall doing anything to the suspension for the added weight?


----------



## boatlift

Hotrod said:


> Looks awesome. Are yall doing anything to the suspension for the added weight?


I raise the factory shocks to the highest level, and we have not had any problems with the 27" tires. Total added weight of all of the accessories is about 300 lbs. I don't recommend doing any serious mud bogging or stunts with all seats filled, but most of our customers just use them to cruise the ranch roads. I am looking into some upgraded suspensions for future buggies though.

HOTROD, I know you know what you're doing regarding suspension on these...let me know what you would recommend.

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## berto

not much you can do for the weight other then heavy duty springs.


----------

